# Roof walking



## Alrock61 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have repair to make at ridge of 12/12 roof.  What is the safest way to climb up and down the roof.  It's a 1 1/2 story built in 1997.


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 30, 2009)

You won't be able to walk on a 12/12 roof safely without help. Depending on how much you need to move around, you can just lay a secured ladder on the roof to climb on or just use a safety rope/harness. Or, you could rent a manlift and it would be easier still. You would be surprised how cheap they are...


----------



## hadiya (Mar 17, 2010)

Build an arch parallel to your roof, by using this you can climb on top of the building and make necessary changes to your roof.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 17, 2010)

hadiya said:


> Build an arch parallel to your roof, by using this you can climb on top of the building and make necessary changes to your roof.



This post is from a year ago, I think he probably has the repair made by now.


----------

